# what would you do???



## thegrasscutter (Feb 4, 2011)

ok, so the customer is always right. but where do i draw the line? i remove snow when its snow, what i seem to be having a problem this year, and others is the city comes around when it can at night though the day when ever. i just dont know. so i ask for them to call me if they cant get out. i will go back, no problem. well they dont like that, next, i say on contract after 5cm then, i come out. well we have had a lot of 1 to 3 cm this year. they think that is not right now. so they stopped payment and said they will do it now as they have most of it this year. but when it was a big fall im there. tell me what you think. or would do. it would cost me to much to go out every time if i where to. and of corse if a asked for more money its i will get some one cheaper. thanks


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

change your trigger to 1 inch 2.5 cm and price accordingly. you guys get enough snow that enough prople will bite an a seasonal contract. if that doesnt work.... get out of the business trucks and fuel cost way too much to let joe blow homeowner start to dictate your work. do your job, do it well and it will all work out for you.. good luck cheers!

be a bigger man and walk and move on to better customers that appreciate the work.... or push all the snow you pushed off teh driveway back on to the drive way LOL


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

hell I quit f###ing with homeowner for a long time, I don't like wasting my time on thier drive ways.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

your problem is you might only be getting those small amounts and not go out. But if you get the same amounts over 2-3 days now your over you trigger. So get out the and plow.


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

Just be very VERY clear going into it. they dictate the trigger. You indicate the implications of their decision. 2" trigger means buildup, rutting, ice etc. Nothing I want to work on or pass my equipment or employees over all winter. I don't want to work with anyone who doesn't want top notch service and isn't willing to pay for it. There are lots of people who do it for almost half what I do and I am full up busy. The cheapest guy can't offer the best service, that's where I come in. He can't afford to and his service shows it. I am twice as expensive and the job shows it. all my drives are bare down pave or concrete. I don't do gravel surfaces. Last fall I turned down 8 out of 10 service requests because either the individual or his property didn't serve my needs.

I don't have time to argue, I don't take one time push calls. They are the biggest waste of time/biggest liability I have seen. Easy on equipment, easy on me etc. Happy customers. I had one seasonal client not happy this year but I am half sure she is developing alzheimers. I still offered her all her money back after 17 visits but she wanted me to continue. I have no time for bad attitudes. Everyone else is awesome to deal with and that makes for a great day.

You can them. They are wasting your time and it's all about time.
Pete


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

Somethings wrong witha client that cant get out of their driveway at 10cm. We will allow the resi to build up to a 10cm mess then clean it out with no hassles. Others we dont start out till 15 cm , or wait till the customer calls.. However different accumulations mean different charges for each clearout so we dont lose on the deal. Dont let em jerk you around.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

If they no pay, I no plow!

If you want to make money on the small snows, make them pay for salt. 
But if there like mine, they will not pay of iit, so they have to drive through snow untill its to there trigger of 2"...
We do not get the freeze up, most of our snow melts off with in a few days anyway, so that is why most people will not even get service untill its like 5" or so deap.

1-3cm of snow? that is not even worth draging out the shovel, I would not even wast salt on that...I would just tell that customer that you have no time for them and fine some one else to clear it for them..


----------

